# OK... I've Been Holding Out



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 22, 2015)

OK... So whenever you have to take a dirt road to get to your destination it's either going to turn out to be really cool or it will be a complete disaster. I have to say this time was pretty freakin cool and I was hesitant to post just in case it was all a dream.

Just put to bed on Sunday 2 Cherry logs 30" in diameter and not pictured a 26" diameter cherry to fill out the load. Can't wait to saw them up.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2015)

I wish cherry grew wild down here. Beautiful logs can't wait to see the boards.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2015)

Awesome logs! Are they open yet!!!!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 22, 2015)

You oughta move up North Kevin. Plenty of trees here for ya.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 22, 2015)

Not open yet. I think I burned up my allowable play time and need to wait til the weekend for these.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2015)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> You oughta move up North Kevin. Plenty of trees here for ya.



Yep I am planning to move north for sure. Just as soon as the northern winters move south.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2015)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> You oughta move up North Kevin. Plenty of trees here for ya.



He @Kevin has to crawl under his electric blanket just thinking  about it Allen....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 22, 2015)

Holy shiites! I never knew a cherry tree could get so big. The only thing that big out here is pine and spruce.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2015)

PS Beautiful logs!!!!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 22, 2015)

very cool, I am a little jealous
Dave
Update -----I am a lot jealous

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 22, 2015)

Congrats , Nice haul Allen !


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## justallan (Sep 23, 2015)

I think those could get me excited about milling for darned sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 23, 2015)

Those should make nice boards.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow, those should make for some premium slabs, Cherry boards that wide are hard to find....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 23, 2015)

Cherry lumber... hmmmm Congrats on the GREAT dirt road trip! Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey Robert, if you visit the Alleghany Plateau in northwest Pennsylvania or the Poconos in the northeast of PA, be sure to bring a few extra pairs of pants. The Poconos has lots of "Black Cherry" 3-4' DBH and 80-120 feet tall. Usually red rot sets in around 30" DBH, so harvest before then is common practice. A guy up the road 2 miles logged just his cherry in 2004 and averaged 10K an acre after logger and trucking fees. Shame the price has dived so much. Over in the Alleghenies, they're not as big, but a lot more of them.

I always find it so very interesting how certain trees morph in shape and size as one moves around their growth range. Another example, Kevin cut some "Eastern red cedar" in the 20" DBH range, here 100 year old trees might make 16" for a 3/4 or half log (8'-12'feet).


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 23, 2015)

Really nice logs Allen. About as big as I've seen in the state!
Got to find more dirt roads.


----------



## gvwp (Sep 28, 2015)

WoW! Nice Cherry. Look at the color. Will make BEA U Tiful lumber!


----------

